# is 50 good on a progesterone blood test



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

hiya all ive been on clomid 50g now for 3 months all my progesterone blood tests have been ranging from 6 to 4 but this months test came threw as 50 is that good my gyno has told me to go up to 100g clomid next month but dont know if i need to now can any one help xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

it depends on what the 50 is measured in but its normally n/mol.... and i was told anything over 30 n/mol indicates ovulation

hope that helps and good luck


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

stick to what your doc has told you, if you have any queries i would contact them to seek profesional advice on your clomid dosage 

thanks Jo for the info 

xxx


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

i have rang my gyno so i hope he gets round to calling me back his receptionist couldnt tell me if 50 progesterone was good or bad


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

hiya jo how are u? havent spoken to you for ages


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi ya gerkin

im ok thanks, sorry not been on msn a lot but my laptops died so have to use dh's pc when i can (can only leave the dog alone for 5 mins max at a time or the house will be destroyed!   ) 

hows u? apart from the clomid crapness?


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

im ok thanks jo still busy organising my wedding what fun lol


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

not long to go now, have you got the dress all sorted?


----------

